# Gas Getter



## Robert123Carr (Jul 27, 2011)

Has anyone used the Gas Getter for degassing? If so does it work and worth buying?


----------



## PeterZ (Jul 28, 2011)

Not familiar with this. I use a vacuum pump (medical aspirator) for both degassing and vacuum racking. 6 gallon carboys full of wine are just too heavy for me anymore.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 28, 2011)

I have seen them advertised in Winemaker Mag. It would be cheaper to just purchase a good used vacuum pump and some tubing. PM Wade to see if he has any left to sell or if he can point you in the right direction for a source. 

The cheapest gas getter is $75 plus shipping plus you have to supply a compressor it says on their website.


----------



## gaudet (Jul 28, 2011)

Ebay is your friend, you can get a good deal on these vacuum aspirators. You can also check out your local craigslist sometimes people are cleaning out the house after a loved one passes away. These are perfectly fine to use if you clean them like any other appliance


----------



## gaudet (Jul 28, 2011)

Search for aspirators, model names of invacare and schuco are some good ones you can pick up for about $50-$75, you might need to get a canister and tubing with it


----------



## Robert123Carr (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks, I will look for an aspirator.


----------



## Wayne1 (Jul 28, 2011)

Here is an Invacare on Ebay now -
http://cgi.ebay.com/Invacare-IRC1135-Aspirator-2-9-Amps-115v-60Hz-FS12469-/360382608522?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&amp;hash=item53e87a348a


Here is a different aspirator that is a different brand I'm not familiar with but looks good -
http://cgi.ebay.com/Medical-Industries-601-Aspirator-120v-60Hz-3-5A-FS12474-/330593722134?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&amp;hash=item4cf8ebdf16


----------



## Wade E (Jul 29, 2011)

Not selling the pumps anymore but do sell the dble drilled bungs if you need some. Try and find a pump with both hoses long and short and the overflow canister.


----------



## Cajun Wine Man (Jul 29, 2011)

From one Robert to another. I have a Gas Getter( have had for over a year) and would not do without it. IMHO get one. I have the 4 plug style. It works.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 29, 2011)

Can you rack, filter and also bottle with the gas getter? You can with the vacuum pump. You can even rack from one floor up to another which Ive done. Im not saying the gas getter is no good in any way as Ive never used one but the vacuum pump is just awesome and doesnt require a big air compressor if you dot have one.


----------



## Bacci (Jul 30, 2011)

please clarify. the vacuum aspirator will suck air in and a air compressor (like the oneused to fill up a tire)required for a gas getter blows air out. So the vacuum aspirator could not be used with a gas getter attachment. 
Is this right?, Ithoughtthe gas getterworked asa vacuum to degass and could attach a apiratorfor use.


----------



## Brent2489 (Jul 30, 2011)

No, you don't use the gasgetter with the aspirator. The aspirator is a vacuum and is used to pull a slight vacuum on the top of the carboy. This will cause the bubbles (CO2) in the wine to come to the top and be evacuated.The GasGetter uses compressed air to create a vacuum. 

I picked up my aspirator on e-bay for about $30. When I need to degass it takes about 30 seconds to unloop the tubing and plug it in.


----------



## gaudet (Jul 30, 2011)

I think the gas getter works on the Venturi principle. It flows air past an opening which drops the pressure inside the vessel( essentially creating a slight vacuum ). Dropping the pressure releases the gas in the liquid solution. The aspirator creates a negative pressure which you contol how much negative force you wish to use. I use my aspirator and start at negative 10 for 5 min then increase the pressure to negative 15, and finish off at negative 20 for 5 min. Total time of 15 min to completely degas the wine.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 30, 2011)

+1 for that!








gaudet said:


> Total time of 15 min to completely degas the wine.


----------



## Bacci (Jul 30, 2011)

thanks for clarifying gauget. Not that I want a gas getter, but I already have an air compressor. I am very interested in finding a aspirator. The cheap ones you see on Ebay, usually are missing the overflow, so I should keep looking for one with the reserve tank or make my own container and go for the posted on (thread) Ebay link.


----------



## wine_wizard (Jul 30, 2011)

If you really want to use your shop compressor and get into the vacuum wine business cheaply, I see Harbor Freight has
their "Air Vacuum Pump with R134A and R12 Connectors" 
for 14.99. This is the venturi type that others clarified. You don't need the connectors that come with it
but a few dollars of fittings, tubing and carboy caps would get you degassing / vacuum racking. The drawback ( for me a t least )is running the air compressor ( a noisy and electrically inefficient way to get a vacuum source..
( while I have one of these (in my self-service A/C days ))
I now have / use a "real" vacuum pump for wine / wood working (vacuum bagging) projects ...


----------



## gaudet (Jul 30, 2011)

Bacci

You can make your own overflow container with a 1 gallon jug, a solid rubber bung to fit that 1 gallon jug (#6 I think), some rigid tubing (vacuum line) and a couple small metal tubes the size of you vacuum line. You will have to drill the holes yourself in the bung or possibly find one bung that has 2 predrilled holes. hook em in series and run it. You can use an old racking cane to make rising tubes to connect to the aspirator


----------



## Wade E (Jul 31, 2011)

Heres a Ebay unit with everything you need for a good price. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/GEN-MED-ASPIRATOR-SUCTION-PUMP-/270790294866?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&amp;hash=item3f0c5bfd52


----------



## Jerry1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Wade, that thing is in Canada and shipping has been quoted at $57. That makes the price close to $100. Still a good deal? I too have been watching ebay for an aspirator. Have not seen a lot withthe jug and hoses, but that is not a deal breaker for me. So far the rest of the world seems to think these are worth more than I do. I'll keep trying though.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 31, 2011)

I would not make wine without one again. Ill look again to see if I can find one a little closer.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 31, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/INVACARE-ASPIRA...pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&amp;hash=item27bcde626c


----------



## Wade E (Jul 31, 2011)

Here is a brand new one that will come with everything and being new you wont have to worry about anything. Ive bought pumps off this guy and is a pleasure to deal with and ships fast! Its a very nice unt!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/DRIVE-18600N-HE...pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&amp;hash=item45fa132f0e


----------



## Wade E (Jul 31, 2011)

Same thing with this brand new one!
http://cgi.ebay.com/SUCTION-UNIT-AS...pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&amp;hash=item415be58164


----------



## Robert123Carr (Aug 4, 2011)

My aspirator arrived today from an ebay seller. $65, only problem the collection jar was broken in shipment. I guess I will have to start a new kit so I can try it out.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 4, 2011)

Contact the seller and he'll either refund some money or send you a new one. Been there before a few times as I was selling these for a few months on another site.


----------



## Robert123Carr (Aug 5, 2011)

Tried out my new used vaccum pump, loving it.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 6, 2011)

Awesome huh. Did you degas or rack your wine?


----------



## Robert123Carr (Aug 6, 2011)

Racking but it was water. Just practicing.


----------



## gaudet (Aug 6, 2011)

Defying gravity is cool ain't it???


----------



## diggerdan17 (Aug 6, 2011)

I purchased the 75 dollar gas getter and as I already own a compressor I think that it does the trick for me.

You start the gas getter off at a low pressure of about 25 psi and then increase as the co2 starts to come out.

This unit will pull 24 mercury and completely gets the co2 out of my wine.

The only drawback I find is I have to baby-sit the carboy for the 20 minutes it takes to fully degas the wine .

The small co2 bubbles come out very quickly and easily and then the very large bubbles start to come after about 5 minutes. I have to give the carboy a shake every 30 seconds or so and this releases a lot more small co2 bubbles.

I'm sure that a vacuum aspirator requires the same babysitting.

If I didn't own a compressor I would buy a vacuum aspirator but since I already own one I bought the gas getter.

VERY pleased


Digger


----------

